# wife seems distant



## ricky1985

okie well about 2-3 month ago me and my wife had a big conversation about how i wasnt helping out alot round the house or makeing important phone calls etc.. which i do blame myself i wasnt helping so i have really book my ideas up alot and now my wife just doesnt seems to be doing anything only on the pc she seems distant and hiding the mobile phone when go over to give her a kiss and scroll up on the pc so cant see whats been said. and saying im smothering her which i dont think i do she works nights and i work days we do get alot time together which were lucky.. but i have been acting same all time since we been married so seems bizzare well she started talking to this person on ventrilo who plays same game there in a big faction.. but she seems to talk to this one certain person alot he allways texting her on her phone allways has the phone on her never leaves it alone when i approached her she went crazy mad and my uncle said she needs to go back to states cause she will get home sick and wont wanna come back.. if leaves it too long he been saying this for like 2 year since she left the states now all of a sudden she says yeah i wanna go back for 10 days by myself going to see a school friend who i aint seen in a long time she sayd only reason she wants to go by herself cause take longer to save for both of us.. we have had a few arguements i do admit quite alot my fault but i do allways apoligise she never does she seems distant we haveing had sex for about 1-2 month really seemed to decline alot we did quite alot before she blames it on been feeling ill for past 3 week.. any answers may help  thanks all i been trying spend quality time with her she says im smothering alot we dont really do much in last two week togetehr at all...


----------



## Taylor

I would talk to her about going to a marriage counselor with you. It does not sound like she is being honest.


----------



## major misfit

Your wife is exhibiting classic signs of having an affair. I'm not saying she is for SURE, b/c I don't know her...all I'm saying is the signs are there. You need to do some further investigating.


----------

